# Off roading in BAJA plates?



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone know if off road vehicles (LIKE DIRT BIKES) require a license plate? I would like to buy one and use for short daily commutes sometimes as well as a lot of fun on the weekends!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ManHammer said:


> Anyone know if off road vehicles (LIKE DIRT BIKES) require a license plate? I would like to buy one and use for short daily commutes sometimes as well as a lot of fun on the weekends!


I believe any vehicle driven on the road requires registration and plates. In small towns, you often see unregistered vehicles on the streets, cuatrimotos (four wheelers) or small motorcycles. You might get away with it for awhile but probably not a good idea. In Guadalajara, the rider of any motorcycle under 250 ccs is required to wear a vest with the license plate number on the back of the vest. Fortunately for me, the law doesn't apply to larger motorcycles.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

A bigger issue, is that unlicensed vehicles can't come in to Mexico from the US. 
At the Mexicali customs there's a nice polaris SxS sitting there, confiscated from its owner because it wasn't properly registered.


----------

